# 4b, country home, $60K Paris, IL



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

4 bedrooms, 1 bath, full basement, 1 1/2 story, 1.5 acres, $63,000.

Upstairs---2 bedrooms each 13x15 with closet and extra attic storage. Full bath is 9x8.

Downstairs---2 bedrooms each 12x13. Eat-in kitchen is 13x18. Living room is 13x13. Mud room that is ??? too lazy to measure, but it's like 8x8. There is a "water closet" in the mud room...a toilet in a closet. I don't use it, but the plumbing is there to create another bath (that's what I was going to do).

Outside---12x12 patio, 27x12 summer kitchen makes an excellent storage shed or workshop. Concrete floor, chimney to install a wood stove. Garage (shed with a tin roof) is still useable, but it's seen better days. I do not put my car in there, but it's great for the lawn mower! A handy person could probably fix it up pretty well. I planted about 35 trees, including a windbreak of Norway spruce.

Utilities--Well water, but county water is available. New Septic system. Gas heat and water heating. My electric runs about $100/month yearly average and I used 1200 gallons of propane last year, with two grandbabies and daughter living here.

I'll probably sell my appliances with it. Stove is 10 years old, fridge is 2 years old, new washer, dryer is 5 years old and I have a freezer I'll sell extra.

Very quiet country setting, 5 miles outside of Paris, IL. No zoning or code enforcement in the county. Taxes run about $600/year.

New...

Carpet, laminate flooring, interior paint, roof (total tear off), vinyl siding, energy efficient windows, high efficiency gas furnace, exterior doors, guttering, septic tank and leach field, direct TV equipment, satellite internet equipment, vanity and medicine cabinet in bath.

I have spent a lot of money and time fixing this house to be my home. I did not do cheapo "flip" repairs. I just have to move. My loss is your gain.

Pics at:

http://upload.pbase.com/edit_gallery/jenamartin/house

I'll get some more pics up in a few days.

Jena


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

(pics don't work - says I have to login to edit  )


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

FalconDance said:


> (pics don't work - says I have to login to edit  )



Click on "View This Gallery" and they'll show up.

Pony!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, Pony.

It's the flamingos that will sell this house, I'm telling you! Who could resist flamingos?!?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

FalconDance said:


> Thanks, Pony.
> 
> It's the flamingos that will sell this house, I'm telling you! Who could resist flamingos?!?



I was going to ask specifically if the flamingos come with the house... Or maybe they should go along with Elfie on his trip? BWAhahahaha!

Pony!


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I will include the flamingos, along with "Cochise", the concrete native american on the front porch. Come to think of it, you all can have the "The Smith Family" sign that used to grace the porch AND the...um...flipping finger ceramic hand (if you get my drift) that was found in the junk left by the previous owner.

This house has TONS of character!

Jena


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

If you have a moving sale and include that copper tea pot clock from the kitchen, let me know :baby04:


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

dahliaqueen said:


> If you have a moving sale and include that copper tea pot clock from the kitchen, let me know :baby04:


Not a chance. That was my grandma's..it always hung in her kitchen and has always hung in mine 

Jena


----------

